# Trajan Langdon interview



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.euroleague.net/item/32206 ..... The link is to an almost-week-old interview with Trajan Langdon after he won the Euroleague Final Four MVP. It's a fun read, especially as he discusses the quality of European ball and his outlook on likely finishing his career there rather than in America.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

very nice. thanks for the link!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

That's a great article. It sounds like the best fit for him, which is nice. I always liked him when he was at Duke.


----------

